# Homemade Champagne Flutes & Wine Glasses



## WoodTurner (Dec 11, 2007)

Here are my latest creations of home made wine glasses. Sorry for the poor photo quality. I haven't learned to successfully use the slave flash yet. Theleft glasses are Hickory from N. carolina and the right champagne flutes are of walnut.



OK, it uploaded my picture. What did I do wrong posting? *Edited by: WoodTurner *


----------



## masta (Dec 11, 2007)

Did you use the forum posting icon? Here is a tutorial to help you:


http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2514


----------



## WoodTurner (Dec 11, 2007)

OK, lets see if it goes up this time.








Lets see if this makes it.


----------



## WoodTurner (Dec 11, 2007)

I reduced the size and it uploaded OK. It appeared in the window on the right and shows up in the reply box. It does not show up in the preview or on the post. What else could it be?


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 11, 2007)

Make sure that your curser is in the message box WERE YOU WANT THE PICTURE TO BE!

i.e. you type a sentence, end it with : (if you wish) then hit enter, your curser is now on the next line were the left upper corner of the picture will be. 

DO NOT CLICK ON ANYTHING ELSE! JUST THE PICTURE WINDOW.

If that doesn't work, there seems to be an issue between you and this server. Do you have a fire wall that blocks some uploads?

Edit: I used caps not to yell, but to emphasize the important steps.

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry, I see your doing what I posted. Are you sure they are less than 150K ? I don't know what else it could be.


----------



## WoodTurner (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for your patience. I know I'll figure this out sooner or later. I can upload on the wood turning forums I use OK and they are all different from each other. It is uploading so I don't think there is a firewall issue even though I have it turned off. 


Oh well, I won't let lick me yet. I'll keep plugging away until I figure it out. I emailed the original pic I was trying to post.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 11, 2007)

Here is Woodturner's picture. I must say, I'm very impressed.

Have you though about selling these, I'd be interested in a couple.










Wow......... How weird is that. Won't post for me either. I have never had a problem posting. Let me work with it in a program and see what it will do.
</span>
*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## masta (Dec 11, 2007)

I believe it is the "&amp;" symbol in the picture name so try renaming file and remove the "&amp;" and repost to see what happens. 










Yup that is it....certian symbols such as () and &amp; will prevent proper loading of pictures.*Edited by: masta *


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 11, 2007)

You are correct Masta



Thank you for clearing that up. I forgot........ No symbols can be used in the file name.


----------



## WoodTurner (Dec 11, 2007)

I'll let you tackle the upload system and won't bother you, besides it's basketball peewee practice time for my youngest boy now.


Yes, I have made some to sell. These sets shown are for Christmas gifts, a doctor friend of mine who does free work on me and a family acquaintance that lives in Smyrna, TN(nearNashville) and who put us up for a summer vacation visit. These sets go up to about $100 depending on wood and complexity. I can post a few more of various styles includingsolid wooden goblets.I won't drink out of those even though some people do. I've got a Texas collection of those. A recent auction netted $55 for a simple red oak set. It's kind of a time killing passion of mine toadd uniqueness tothis wine making thing.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 11, 2007)

THey are very nice and now that Masta has cleared up the picture posting issue for you, post some more.

We also have friends in Smyrna, Tn. Haven't been there in a few years so I guess it's almost that time again for another trip........... No... my friend isn't a Doctor. He's an Airplane Mechanic and if you knew this guy you'd never fly again..........


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 11, 2007)

WOW!!! Nice glasses...very interesting.


Yes...if you use any [email protected]#$% symbol in the name given to the photo....the photos won't upload


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 11, 2007)

Northern! There will be no swearing on the forum!


----------



## WoodTurner (Dec 11, 2007)

Ah yes, the old symbol trick prevented me from posting. I know I'm not that dumb, but rocket science and posting pics have always been a problem for me. I'll put up some more soon and relabel if neccessary.


----------

